# Comparative Grow – Seedstockers | The Vault



## Team Vault (Oct 8, 2020)

The Vault Cannabis Seeds Store is back for another comparative grow this time in partnership with Seedstockers! We know it’s been a while since we did a comparative so Seedstockers have very kindly offered to do a 2 in 1 and will have BOTH fems and autos available for you to choose from in this comparative grow!


Thanks, Seedstockers, you rock!


How to enter the Comparative Grow / Entry Conditions


This Comparative Grow is only open to genuine, active forum members. Only members with profiles older than 2 months, with 50+ likes and with more than 100 comments/messages will be eligible to enter.


Additionally, participants will not be considered unless they have completed at least one decent quality grow diary!


To participate in the Comparative Grow you MUST post pictures and comments to the Comparative threads located at Grasscity, Roll It Up or Percys – failure to do so will rule you out of any future Comparative Grows.


Make sure to specify your forum name, your username, and your preference Fems or Autos in the Comments section at the end of the checkout on the website, for example: “George – The Vault, GrassCity, Fems”. Failure to provide the correct information may mean you miss out so make sure you do this properly.


Visit this page to read the rules and enter - Comparative Grow: from Seedstockers at The Vault


Thanks, everybody, I look forward to seeing your diaries on this thread!


*Please note this thread will be checked by us sporadically so if you have any important questions about the comparative please email [email protected] 
** Entries will be checked weekly on a Friday

- thanks again, #TeamVault


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 8, 2020)

Let's do this Gary !


----------



## lime73 (Oct 8, 2020)

Thanks for the opportunity @Gary Seeds for a chance to try out your products, would love to do a comparative grow to post here @RIU 

Replied on blog aswell 





Fav lighter


----------



## Nizza (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm in, this time I will hopefully not have any issues like herms/spider mites to mess with. The passion fruit coop was fun, I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## BluntMoniker (Oct 8, 2020)

Signed up!


----------



## Team Vault (Oct 9, 2020)

Thanks for signing up folks !


----------



## It's not oregano (Oct 9, 2020)

How is it I am always half way through a grow when The Vault comparatives happen, i do it every time!

I was undecided on getting a fruity type auto or a gorilla glue auto when i bought my last lot of seeds from you guys, and i went for the gorillas...there is no way i am missing out on this one.

I will grow in my really small seedling cabinet until i can use my main cabinet. I did exactly the same with the Cinderella Jack on the last comparative. Micro grow it is again!

Signed up just now. Thank you The Vault and Seedstockers.

*edit - got a ‘thank you for your order’ email and it turns out the comments section or the email bit doesn’t like apostrophies - i came as “Itâ€™️s not oregano” I didn’t type that in as I’ve just had to google how to get the ™️ bit!!


----------



## Nizza (Oct 10, 2020)

Gary Seeds said:


> Thanks for signing up folks !


Thank you too, got my confirmation email and gonna get things ready to roll soon!! Looking forward to the fun!


----------



## steff44 (Oct 11, 2020)

Cheers again for the opportunity to do another Comparison grow.I forgot to add Autos on the form so sent e.mail.


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Oct 12, 2020)

Just got my confirmation..... always happy to grow free good genetics and brag about it after 

Doing the Sherbert Fem...pretty stoked, GSC and Durban's Poison are two of my favorite strains!!!

...and a free t-shirt? Oh yea!!!


----------



## lime73 (Oct 12, 2020)

Gary Seeds said:


> Thanks for signing up folks !


Just got my confirmation email. Thank you!


----------



## It's not oregano (Oct 12, 2020)

Wow. I filled my form in mid Friday afternoon and the package was delivered to my drop off address yesterday (monday) morning. I know I say this every time but that is fantastic service from The Vault. Thank you, they will be going into a pot later today.


----------



## 420burn420 (Oct 13, 2020)

Gary Seeds said:


> Thanks for signing up folks !


I signed up and got my conformation email. Not sure if I'll qualify but thought I would give it a shot. Thanks!


----------



## steff44 (Oct 14, 2020)

It's not oregano said:


> Wow. I filled my form in mid Friday afternoon and the package was delivered to my drop off address yesterday (monday) morning. I know I say this every time but that is fantastic service from The Vault. Thank you, they will be going into a pot later today.


I'm usually around the same time as you mate starting our grows.Hope your doing well through these crazy times..The vaults awesome I've never had any dud seeds from them and every auto I've tried has been successful.Always a few freebies on any orders. Top guys who do a great job in the community.


----------



## Team Vault (Oct 16, 2020)

Thanks for signing up folks!


----------



## bertaluchi (Oct 16, 2020)

Oh yeah baby! Another great comparative! Thanks @Gary Seeds and The Vault. I think I've been a part of all of these comparatives and it's always good fun and a good group of folks. Looking forward to all the cool pics and info. Happy growing y'all!


----------



## tkmk (Oct 16, 2020)

I did everything that was said to do but accidently chose bank transfer. Should i do it again but choose cash this time?


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Oct 17, 2020)

My package got in LATE last night!!! Barely noticed it, almost spent the night around near freezing temps lol

Shirt is in the wash and the seeds will be started tonight


----------



## It's not oregano (Oct 19, 2020)

Dropped her in a glas of warm water and seaweed extract on Tues night for a couple of hours, then dropped her straight into a pot. Kept her in an airing cupboard and she popped out on saturday morning. Here she is in her home for the next 6-7 weeks while my main cabinet is in use. 
Cabinet is 18"w x 15" deep x 24" high under a hlg qb132 running at minimum output - about 25w.
Got a 40w tube heater in there so temps are about 21c in a garage that is about 7c. Extraction is off for time being to help keep temps up. Only just put her in so ignore reading on thermometer.


----------



## steff44 (Oct 19, 2020)

Have I been accepted?The email I received said would let me know on Friday.Thanks again.


----------



## Team Vault (Oct 19, 2020)

steff44 said:


> Have I been accepted?The email I received said would let me know on Friday.Thanks again.


My colleague Cameron is dealing with the entries and he will be back in the office tomorrow so we will get that confirmed for you then Steff.


----------



## steff44 (Oct 19, 2020)

Gary Seeds said:


> My colleague Cameron is dealing with the entries and he will be back in the office tomorrow so we will get that confirmed for you then Steff.


Cheers mate


----------



## bertaluchi (Oct 20, 2020)

@Gary Seeds I'm dealing with the same issue as steff44. Haven't heard back yet


----------



## JimmiP (Oct 20, 2020)

Hey there everyone! As the Dutch Passion, Passion Fruit comparative grow is coming to an end for me in a couple weeks, I decided that I wanted to do it again with all you cats!

I asked for the feminized photo Sherbet seeds, as I love to bend break and train my plants. And this time, everything is lined up perfectly with my upcoming and current harvests.

So, I hope that I get to participate in this awesome adventure with all of you again my friends!
Good luck with your grows everyone!


----------



## lime73 (Oct 20, 2020)

Thank you @Gary Seeds , got my shirt today.
Went to try it on and found a surprise inside!



 
Love it!

Will get these going ASAP and will make a post here as soon as I get things setup!

#TEAMVAULT

You Rock! 

Edit: clarify post.


----------



## JimmiP (Oct 20, 2020)

It's not oregano said:


> Dropped her in a glas of warm water and seaweed extract on Tues night for a couple of hours, then dropped her straight into a pot. Kept her in an airing cupboard and she popped out on saturday morning. Here she is in her home for the next 6-7 weeks while my main cabinet is in use.
> Cabinet is 18"w x 15" deep x 24" high under a hlg qb132 running at minimum output - about 25w.
> Got a 40w tube heater in there so temps are about 21c in a garage that is about 7c. Extraction is off for time being to help keep temps up. Only just put her in so ignore reading on thermometer.
> 
> View attachment 4718656View attachment 4718655


Here we go again!


----------



## It's not oregano (Oct 20, 2020)

lime73 said:


> Will get these going ASAP and will make a thread here as soon as I get things setup!


@lime73 I might have misunderstood your post, (it’s been a long day lol) but you don’t need to make a new thread as such, we all post our updates in this thread, just like i did the other day. That way everything is in the same place rather than us all trying to follow dozens of grows on dozens of threads. It means the thread can go to loads of pages but it always keeps it close to the top of the page as people update pretty much every day.


----------



## lime73 (Oct 20, 2020)

It's not oregano said:


> @lime73 I might have misunderstood your post, (it’s been a long day lol) but you don’t need to make a new thread as such, we all post our updates in this thread, just like i did the other day. That way everything is in the same place rather than us all trying to follow dozens of grows on dozens of threads. It means the thread can go to loads of pages but it always keeps it close to the top of the page as people update pretty much every day.


Ahhh ok that makes sense. 

Thank you for the clarification...will post my updates here.


----------



## steff44 (Oct 20, 2020)

steff44 said:


> Cheers mate


Will check again tomorrow


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Oct 20, 2020)

My first Sherbet just popped up to say hello

Germinating direct in soil... Biobizz Light Mix + some Mykos (in the hole and light top dress)


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Oct 21, 2020)

Check that- had two popped when I went to bed and all 5 are awake now (plus a few of my kosher kush that hadn’t popped yet)


----------



## TurboTokes (Oct 21, 2020)

You guys are very generous, I look forward to being able to test the auto Blackberry and Im going to browse the website now and hopefully add some more goodness. Cheers and thank you


----------



## steff44 (Oct 22, 2020)

Gary Seeds said:


> My colleague Cameron is dealing with the entries and he will be back in the office tomorrow so we will get that confirmed for you then Steff.


Did Cameron get my entry Gary?


----------



## Nizza (Oct 22, 2020)

Beans came in today and are now 3 on a 24 hour soak, going to drop them into pots later. The best 2 out of 3 will grow side by side in my 2x4. One will have a ts1000 and the other will have an hlg135w rspec to compare the lights. My last run was all fucked up by spider mites so I am hoping that this strain is pest resistant


----------



## steff44 (Oct 22, 2020)

steff44 said:


> Did Cameron get my entry Gary?


I was waiting on confirmation but just got a delivery there the now.Thanks again Gary/Cameron The Vault


----------



## lime73 (Oct 22, 2020)

Put a couple in water for 24 hrs.



Put into moist paper towel for 24 hrs and we have tap roots!


----------



## TurboTokes (Oct 22, 2020)

24 hours and yo have roots like that?? HOLY vigor


----------



## JimmiP (Oct 23, 2020)

Sweet! I just got my confirmation and shipping notification! 
I am sooooo excited to be doing another one of these comparative grows with all of you and The Vault!


----------



## tkmk (Oct 25, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> Sweet! I just got my confirmation and shipping notification!
> I am sooooo excited to be doing another one of these comparative grows with all of you and The Vault!


Just got my notification the other day too cant wait to get them on.


----------



## Nizza (Oct 25, 2020)

Dropped 3 out of 5 sherbets into coco coir tonight. Will update with pics when they pop out!


----------



## steff44 (Oct 26, 2020)

Popped mine in soil last night Will be growing in a small grow tent.I have 2 OG kush on 12/12 which have about 4 weeks to go so will be starting on a 12/12 for 4 weeks then will change to 20/4.Growing in soil with enough nutes for the first 30 days then will be using megacrop nutes.


----------



## lime73 (Oct 26, 2020)

We have liftoff!


----------



## Team Vault (Oct 28, 2020)

Just dropping in to say hi. If you have any questions or issues please email Cameron @ [email protected] - thanks.


----------



## Team Vault (Oct 28, 2020)

lime73 said:


> Thank you @Gary Seeds , got my shirt today.
> Went to try it on and found a surprise inside!
> 
> View attachment 4719991
> ...


Superb , looks smashing!


----------



## lime73 (Oct 28, 2020)

Upcanned to small pot, so cute at this stage.


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Oct 28, 2020)

Just moved my seedlings into their first new home (1 gallon- my own light mix)
40 % FFOF
30% coco
10% biochar
10% pumice
5% Fresh EWC
5% trace crap


----------



## kovidkough (Oct 28, 2020)

is it too late to apply?

edit: applied at the URL waiting for response, the vault you guys rock


----------



## bertaluchi (Oct 29, 2020)

Got my package today! I will get these rocking this weekend. Also have my last passion fruit going.


----------



## 420burn420 (Oct 30, 2020)

Did any of you guys choose the auto seeds ?


----------



## It's not oregano (Oct 30, 2020)

420burn420 said:


> Did any of you guys choose the auto seeds ?


Yes I got the auto’s - i grow in an unheated concrete garage so being able to keep lights on 24/7 is an ideal way to help keep the heat up.


----------



## 420burn420 (Oct 30, 2020)

It's not oregano said:


> Yes I got the auto’s - i grow in an unheated concrete garage so being able to keep lights on 24/7 is an ideal way to help keep the heat up.


yeah I chose the auto option too. Once my current grow is done I'll pop 2 autos and see how it goes.


----------



## lime73 (Oct 31, 2020)

Gonna get their first feeding today


----------



## RadicalRoss (Oct 31, 2020)

Got mine today! Only room in this cycle for one plant, so I just popped one bean into a jiffy pellet, under a humidity dome, on a heat mat. I'll update with pics either when it pops or when I've transplanted to cups


----------



## tkmk (Nov 1, 2020)

Has anyone from the us received there seeds yet and about how long did it take to get to you after your email notification?


----------



## 420burn420 (Nov 2, 2020)

tkmk said:


> Has anyone from the us received there seeds yet and about how long did it take to get to you after your email notification?


I'm still waiting on mines, If you choose autos, they had a problem with their notifications. I contacted support last week and they said it was on the way.


----------



## tkmk (Nov 2, 2020)

Just receive mine today.

Already have 2 in a cup of water.


----------



## 420burn420 (Nov 2, 2020)

I got mines as well  . Will post pics later.


----------



## JimmiP (Nov 3, 2020)

Mine just got here yesterday! Here they are next to a branch off of the Dutch Passion, Passion Fruit, from the last comparative grow. 
So it took like ten days. Thats pretty good! Thanks to everyone at The Vault, you people are awesome!


----------



## lime73 (Nov 3, 2020)

Day after first feed.


----------



## 420burn420 (Nov 4, 2020)

Thanks @Gary Seeds. I will start my grow after the current one is done.


----------



## steff44 (Nov 5, 2020)

My first one didnt make it so I put in another 2 and they popped above the soil yesterday.


----------



## lime73 (Nov 5, 2020)

Starting to grow at a faster rate now!


----------



## tkmk (Nov 5, 2020)

Germinated 2 and they are about to go into the soil today. So exciting doing this comparison grow with you all and the vault


----------



## 420burn420 (Nov 5, 2020)

lime73 said:


> Starting to grow at a faster rate now!
> 
> View attachment 4734701


How old are they now ? Is that final pot and what soil are you using ?


----------



## lime73 (Nov 5, 2020)

420burn420 said:


> How old are they now ? Is that final pot and what soil are you using ?


Week 2 
No definitely not their final pot.
They are in small pots atm.
I will be upcanning, as they grow. 
I'm using Sunshine mix #4.


----------



## 420burn420 (Nov 5, 2020)

lime73 said:


> Week 2
> No definitely not their final pot.
> They are in small pots atm.
> I will be upcanning, as they grow.
> I'm using Sunshine mix #4.


They look great so far.


----------



## Team Vault (Nov 6, 2020)

Hope all is ok folks. Any issues email [email protected]


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 6, 2020)

Been a while but I signed up.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 6, 2020)

Been away for a while. Just signed up.


----------



## tkmk (Nov 8, 2020)

The 2 sherberts i planted just popped out of the soil


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 8, 2020)

Gary Seeds said:


> Hope all is ok folks. Any issues email [email protected]


I signed up for autos.

I'll run them and some ofnthe dutch passion. Been away for a bit but ready to get back into it.


----------



## mmjmon (Nov 9, 2020)

Just started one to start.


----------



## BluntMoniker (Nov 10, 2020)

Just got my seeds end of last week!

Dropped one in water over night, threw it in soil, and 36 hours later the fun begins!


----------



## RadicalRoss (Nov 11, 2020)

I've got two in the ground right now. One of them did a weird thing I've never seen before, wish I'd taken pics. The cotyledons stayed in the shell and the tap root got sent out into the air. Took me a day or two to figure out what I was seeing, rofl. I had to take the seed shell off manually and replant the whole thing. I didn't think it would make it, but it's pulled through just fine.

I've probably only got room for one of these two, I planted the second when I thought my first wasn't gonna survive. Both are looking a bit leggy, we'll see how they develop and i'll choose which one survives in a few weeks.


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Nov 13, 2020)

The 4 strongest that I kept are filling in their 1gal pots nicely. Only flowering two of the four - debating on the taller ones or the nice compact ones... they all hit their 7th node at the same time. Might top all 4 and start mainlining and decide later.


Loving my new personalized soil blend. It drains great and dries super easily. My other tent is having some fungal gnat issues so I treated all my indoor plants with nematodes (scanmask) and BTI (mosquito bits).

Prepping the final 10 gallon pots now but they won't transplant for a bit.


----------



## tkmk (Nov 18, 2020)

Growing slowly but surely.
About to transplant them this weekend.


----------



## TurboTokes (Nov 20, 2020)

Fantastic looking growth spawnofvader

I got my autos aswell. 

Mine are one week in, on a T5 bulb 24/7, I dont plant to top or train them, but I will up pot and put them under the HPS on 18/6 when they outgrow my small veg space


----------



## RadicalRoss (Nov 20, 2020)

I am ready to give up on one of my clones. Guess I'll just have to hope that pheno of Gorilla Cookies isn't the one I wanted to keep, haha.

This means I've got room to keep both my Sherbets, though! Went ahead and transplanted them into their 1 gallon pots for the next few weeks.


----------



## Dopaw13 (Nov 21, 2020)

so im super stoked thought i didnt make the cut but my neighbor brought my package over to the house this morning. I guess his kids got the mail the other day and my package was in their box XD. i work the third shift so im kinda never home when they are but got 2 dropped in water right now so i can't wait till next friday for the update  happy turkey week yall


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Nov 21, 2020)

TurboTokes said:


> Fantastic looking growth spawnofvader
> 
> I got my autos aswell.
> 
> Mine are one week in, on a T5 bulb 24/7, I dont plant to top or train them, but I will up pot and put them under the HPS on 18/6 when they outgrow my small veg space


They were fantastic... then I topped them for training. Here's before and after when I topped them to start mainline training (I got a little lazy and let them get taller than I normally would before topping).


Moved two of the Sherbet and two of the Kosher Kush plants into my 4x4 under the HLG 600 RSPEC... so far the Sherbet are slightly more vigorous!


----------



## steff44 (Nov 22, 2020)

Nothing much to report.Still on 12/12 until 2or 3 weeks then will run them 20/4.


----------



## mmjmon (Nov 24, 2020)

Hi guys...
This weeks pic.


----------



## It's not oregano (Nov 27, 2020)

How NOT to grow a plant!! This is the worst starting plant I have grown for a loooong time, and pretty much all my fault.

She didn't have much growth and had twisted, yellowing leaves from literally her first set of serrated leaves, and I couldn't work out why. She was in exactly the same soil as all my other plants, and nothing had drastically changed from how I normally started seedlings off......apart from the fact I was keeping the water she was watered with in a new spray bottle I kept in the cabinet. After a couple of weeks of non growth I had an idea of testing the ph of the water - using some old ph strips I realised it was between 3 and 4. I was basically spraying/watering her with acid. For some reason the new spray bottle was drastically lowering the ph. Binned it.

She was kept in a small 1L pot for longer than I wanted, due to the plants in my main cabinet needing an extra week, but she was so small it didn't get her root bound. She has now been transplanted into a 10L container and is currently under 40w of led strips in my normal cabinet.

Temps in the garage where she is were 2ºC this morning, cabinet temps are 18-21 so not as high as I would like ,but struggling to get them higher. I am growing her then stopping until spring when things get a bit warmer.

She looks like she is nute burned on the tips, but she hasn't had nutes yet. She got transplanted about a week ago, so the new soil should be enough for a bit longer.

She also looks spotty, but I think that is down to the acid treatment as none of my other plants have ever needed calmag this early.

All in all she hasn't had a great start. She has shown small signs of perking up since her transplant, and she is starting stretch so I am lst'ing her down as normal. I don't want to kill her but I am not bothered if I only get an ounce off her, I have plenty in jars. A full grow only costs me about £25 so it isn't a major deal cost wise.

Basically I am trying to keep her going to try and give me something to do during covid lockdown and break me out of my depression. I am getting really down due to it. My neighbour is on a ventilator due to covid and doesn't look like coming out of hospital, the guy across the road died last week, I am pretty much having a 'fuck it, what's the point' about everything right now. In the UK I have been in tier 3 since before the month long lockdown we are just about finishing, and will be back into tier 3 after it ends on Tuesday, so pretty much housebound and not allowed to see family, go anywhere, do anything. I haven't worked full time since March. Properly pissed off with everything right now.

Wow, just typing that last paragraph really got stuff off my chest!

Anyway, back to the plant. This is her at 5 weeks. Tied down as I don't have a lot of headroom, but still really, really small
and sickly looking. Nothing to do with the plant, all down to me. She looks more like 2-3 weeks old not 5. The pot has black plastic around under the bubble wrap, so no roots will be exposed to light.

Do we have a shittiest plant award?


----------



## bertaluchi (Nov 29, 2020)

So I planted 2 seeds and both popped! Great start. Setting up a new grow room so these little ladies will be moving soon


----------



## BluntMoniker (Nov 29, 2020)

3 weeks from seed.. looking good so far!


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Dec 1, 2020)

6 weeks from seed, just topped the final time (8 colas now)... I'm training pretty aggressively with landscape staples. The two on the left are Sherbet (the other two are Kosher Kush from GoG).... it's always sad to cut off that much healthy looking growth. Stems are getting woody.


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Dec 1, 2020)

Ran out of room for more pictures on the last post. Here you can see the mainline/training.


Still need to add a third emitter per 10 gallon pot just to make sure it's getting evenly watered but I ran out of 1/8 inch transfer barbs setting up my drip for this run.


----------



## JimmiP (Dec 5, 2020)

Crap there's five pages already? I still haven't even got to plant a seed. Sorry for that. Lol. Just harvested the last plant in "Parts Unknown!" And still trimming the Passion Fruit plant from the last comparative grow. That plant was huge and I've got three more to go.

Hopefully I'll get the last three plants broke down soon and can get to starting the new plants. 

Everones looking good so far! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## mmjmon (Dec 7, 2020)

Topped...


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Dec 8, 2020)

Just a week later and that one in the back left of my tent is exploding again. It's totally dominating the 10 gallon pot now. Nice and bushy with 8 colas (mainline)


----------



## KK26 (Dec 8, 2020)

Some very nice strains from Seedstockers and I always have a place for Blackberry Gum Fems. 

Very nice plant to grow, massive yeild of rock solid nugs with knockout smoke. 

Think I have a BBG on my signature but can't see whilst typing this. Have a look and see.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Dec 8, 2020)

Is this offer still available?


----------



## tkmk (Dec 12, 2020)

Question for the people growing the sherbert strain.

How do your plants smell?

Mine are still in veg and omg they smell so potent already, they wreak of mango and bad BO lol.


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Dec 12, 2020)

tkmk said:


> Question for the people growing the sherbert strain.
> 
> How do your plants smell?
> 
> Mine are still in veg and omg they smell so potent already, they wreak of mango and bad BO lol.


I've got my tent running pretty high CFM so I don't notice the smell yet. I will say one of my Sherbet plants has a thicker stem than my plants normally do at harvest already! Woody AF, thicker than my thumb.


----------



## 420burn420 (Dec 13, 2020)

Germination - 24hrs in a cup of water and 24hrs in paper towel placed in a zip lock.
Setup -
Lights - Mars Hydro Fc3000. 10% for seedling 24 hrs until sprout, I will adjust light cycle and intensity after a few days when it sprouts.
Tent - Mars Hydro 2x2
Fans - AC Infinity 6 in inline duct fan for intake
Soil - Fox Farm Ocean Forest bottom half of pot and Fox Farm Happy frog top half of pot
Pots - 3 gal air pots.

What I'm growing - 1 Seed Stockers Black Berry Gum Auto , 1 FF Strawberry Pie Auto and the wife wants to grow some beef steak tomatoes.


----------



## BluntMoniker (Dec 13, 2020)

tkmk said:


> Question for the people growing the sherbert strain.
> 
> How do your plants smell?
> 
> Mine are still in veg and omg they smell so potent already, they wreak of mango and bad BO lol.


I just made the comment today that mine smells exactly like a tomato plant lol


----------



## mmjmon (Dec 16, 2020)

This week, I topped her again and gave her some room. No smell from my plant yet.


----------



## It's not oregano (Dec 16, 2020)

Anyone else growing the Blackberry gum auto? 

I had problems very early on with her (my fault) but this is her just starting week 9 and still looking more like a small photo at this point in her life. I've harvested autos at 10-11 weeks before. She is nowhere even remotely near.

Samsung Led strips lights at 60w at the very top of the cabinet running 24/0. Done previous other variety autos like this and they have all filled the cabinet and touched the lights. I can't get temps higher than 19-20c in the very small cabinet, in an unheated freezing cold concrete garage, which along with stunting her earlier on isn't helping, but she seems miles behind where she should be. Convinced she is a photo.

I don't really want to flip to 12/12 to try and force flowering due to the cold, hence why I always grow autos so the constant lights help with warmth. She only costs a couple of quid at most per week in costs, so I am tempted to let her go for another couple of months, get bigger and see what she does. 

I have started growing another different auto plant (a phoenix seeds super kush) as well as her, which is fine. Nice green leaves, healthy looking, growing normally. That one is going to be reversed using CS for pollen collection.

Just wondered if any other of the auto growers are having a similar experience?


----------



## harrythehat (Dec 17, 2020)

Autos are a strange and rowdy bunch, do what the F they like when they like, some will grow like mad others sit there like a bush just getting wider
last thing you want to do is put a whole load on one system. 
I went for 40 on my system ended up with flowering finishing over a 5/6 week period. could not add any PK 13/14 to finish them off.
Lovely bit o bud but could have been a whole load better.
kicked these into flower @ 7 weeks of veg by giving them 12/12 they have only had 12 hours of light which has probably restricted the nugs a bit
but hey theres enough of them
Superskunk by seedstockers a couple of freebie seeds and there both different plants LOL


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Dec 17, 2020)

I'm debating on pulling the trigger and flipping to flower soon. They're rocking thick AF trunks and starting to fill in my mesh. At most one-two more weeks of veg (they're already at 8 weeks).


----------



## 420burn420 (Dec 19, 2020)

Day 6 from seed. I still have the light intensity @ 10% and top amending soil with a sprinkle of white shark. Switched light schedule to 18/6.


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Dec 20, 2020)

Said screw it and flipped to flower 8 weeks, 1 day from seed. I looked over my photos of the last two weeks growth and if the stretch is too much more than that was I'm screwed as is space wise.



It's the first winter I've grown in this house but the temps aren't too bad (this room has the worst ventilation in the house). Might have to run the dehumidifier again at night but that should also balance the temps a bit.


----------



## BluntMoniker (Dec 22, 2020)

Quick update:

Sherbert day 44 from sprout. Topped her once, but she's otherwise been left alone to grow as she pleased.

Very nice growth structure (short/wide), wide/healthy fan leaves, overall a nice looking plant so far. Has a classic Indica growth structure which i really like. Actually had to decrease light intensity to get her to stretch a bit and reach up into the net because she was so short and stocky a few weeks back.

Flipped to flower 4 days ago at week 6 from sprout. Would have let her go longer but I have another plant (dosido33) in my tent and its starting to get cramped.


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Dec 22, 2020)

BluntMoniker said:


> Quick update:
> 
> Sherbert day 44 from sprout. Topped her once, but she's otherwise been left alone to grow as she pleased.
> 
> ...


Nice looking plants! Do you get multiple uses out of that chicken wire? Seems like a PITA to get the plants out of at harvest


----------



## BluntMoniker (Dec 22, 2020)

SpawnOfVader said:


> Nice looking plants! Do you get multiple uses out of that chicken wire? Seems like a PITA to get the plants out of at harvest


Lol well find out! First time using it.

String trellis didn't provide the proper spacing or flexibility for what i wanted. I tried making wire trellis which was OK, but still wasn't right. 

The chicken wire lets me maximize my space better, and I can make a semi bowl/parabola shape so the edges of the tent are getting roughly the same light intensity as the middle.

I plan on letting the tops grow up a good 6-8 inches above the net, so I can just cut colas off at harvest. I don't see another way I can harvest without having to do surgery to cut all the chicken wire out from around the tops. As long as the tops grow up enough and buds don't from around the chicken wire, I THINK it'll be fine


----------



## mmjmon (Dec 25, 2020)

Thought I'd try a clone from a small weak branch.


----------



## Nizza (Dec 26, 2020)

The sherbet I have going is very vigorous, and very happy! I culled the second one and I think I will have this one fill out the whole 2x4. Soon I will put a screen over her and flip


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Dec 27, 2020)

About a week into the stretch and looking nice and even- the two on the left are the Sherbet (two on the right are my Kosher Kush)...


----------



## TurboTokes (Dec 28, 2020)

My girls are going to flip Jan 1 for simplicity, they are vegging to be monsters though

Cant wait to smoke the sherbert


----------



## 420burn420 (Dec 28, 2020)

Day 15 from seed. Raised light intensity to 30%. Changed light schedule to 20/4 because it seems she's growing slower than previous grow. I'm probably going to transfer the tomato plants at the end of this week.


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Jan 1, 2021)

About two weeks into flower... same setup, Sherbet on left and Kosher Kush on the right. My HLG 600 RSPEC is up to full power now.


----------



## mmjmon (Jan 1, 2021)

Just put my Sherbet outside to flower.


----------



## JonathanT (Jan 3, 2021)

My third sherbet is sprouting. Kitties murdered the other two.


----------



## steff44 (Jan 3, 2021)

1 of mine took a huge stretch the last week in veg.The others small compact and in need of some leaves being removed and the smallest is fine and healthy.Started feeding using some mega crop.


----------



## JonathanT (Jan 4, 2021)

Sherbet is up


----------



## mmjmon (Jan 4, 2021)

Sherbet clone has roots showing.


----------



## It's not oregano (Jan 4, 2021)

Blackberry gum auto at 79 days is showing signs of flowering at last!!!!! I would normally be thinking about cutting autos about this timescale.
Under 70w of samsung led strips running 24/0. Temps struggling to keep at 19ºc - garage was minus 4c over the weekend.
Not my greatest grow but she is hanging on in there so I will grow her until the end. Leaves look yellow on the pic but are actually much greener in reality.


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Jan 7, 2021)

2.5 weeks into flower and good so far!


----------



## BluntMoniker (Jan 8, 2021)

Exactly 3 weeks from flip and the Sherberts still looking pretty solid. Again, im loving the plant structure, leaf shape, etc. Beautiful plant.

In comparison to my DoSiDo33 she honestly looks roughly 1 week ahead in terms of the size/onset if budding. Not sure if its a quality of this plant or the DD33.. or if its just the difference in age/grow styles, but it SEEMS like the Sherbert has a pretty quick switch in terms of going from veg to flower. 

Pic for reference. Both plants flipped same time. DoSiDo33 on the left, Sherbert on the right. DD33 had 13 weeks veg time grown in 18gal SIP, Sherbert had 6 weeks veg grown in a 5 gal bucket:



Ill also say the Sherbert in comparison to my DD33 has zero smell. When I brush my hands against the DD33 I can already smell a pungent aroma.. the Sherbert litterally just smells like a tomato plant. And for those of you who have experience growing tomatoes and would know the difference, it smells like a young tomato plant, not a dank af older tomato plant. 

Its still early and I'm sure a lack of pot smell will change, but it SEEMS as though maybe the Sherbert is putting her energy into bud mass, where the DD33 is putting it into the trichs/terps at this stage. If anyone else is getting some good smells off their Sherbert let me know.

I've got a couples clones as well... the bigger one was taken a week after the small shitty one lol



So far though, my impression of the plant is that she LOOKS good. Strong plant genetics, healthy structure, fast flowering. But lacking in overall smell through the first 1/4 of flower. Excited to see how things go over the next 8ish weeks or so.


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Jan 9, 2021)

BluntMoniker said:


> View attachment 4790621
> View attachment 4790622
> 
> Exactly 3 weeks from flip and the Sherberts still looking pretty solid. Again, im loving the plant structure, leaf shape, etc. Beautiful plant.
> ...


Agreed, not getting much smell off the Sherbet yet compared to my kosher kush but they are the exact age/roughly same size and the buds on the Sherbet are way more advanced....already picked out my pheno to keep if they smoke as good


----------



## BluntMoniker (Jan 9, 2021)

SpawnOfVader said:


> Agreed, not getting much smell off the Sherbet yet compared to my kosher kush but they are the exact age/roughly same size and the buds on the Sherbet are way more advanced....already picked out my pheno to keep if they smoke as good


I'm glad to hear that. Its hard to tell when you only have a few plants to compare, but I was worried the DD33 was just slow. 

If nothing else, im sure the Sherbert is gonna end up a HEAVY yielder


----------



## mmjmon (Jan 11, 2021)

This week, we have the first sign of flowers. There was a decent amount of stretch since I put them outside in the tent, about a foot. The clone is doing well.


----------



## 420burn420 (Jan 12, 2021)

Quick update. I ended up snapping the main steam on my strawberry pie and taped it up, hopefully she recovers. sp on the left bg on right. Tomato plants in the back, don't know what's going on with them but whatever.


----------



## JonathanT (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## SpawnOfVader (Jan 15, 2021)

Four full weeks of flower as of today


----------



## mmjmon (Jan 18, 2021)

This week, the budsites are showing more. She's stretched further. Lots of space between nodes, which works for me and air flow. 
I tied down the clone to even the canopy.





Everybody's plants look great.


----------



## BluntMoniker (Jan 18, 2021)

Week 4 of flower for the Sherbert:





And this is my DoSiDo33 that I have growing next to her. I'm posting pics of her as well just to show the sheer size differance in the buds. The Sherbert's ability to pack on bud mass early on is insane:



The Sherbert is in a 5 gallon bucket with Organic Living Soil, and was vegged for about 6 weeks. The DD33 is in an 18 gal container (same soil) and was vegged for about 14 iirc. 

I'm amazed at how much larger in size the Sherbert's buds are. And the size gap seems to grow larger every day! Very impressive.

Whats also impressive (or mediocre depending on how you look at it) is the lack of smell. When I tell you this thing has ZERO smell, I mean NONE. I often talk about my superior sense of smell being my personal super power lol, so its not me... this plant has NO smell at all even when I rub some of the trichs off the sugar leaves and smell my fingers. 

With that all said though, she's still kicking ass and is a beautiful girl. She's getting a bit too yellow, so I just added a few tablespoons of Bio-Live and a handful of earthworm castings.. should be enough to get her through till harvest. Again though, great plant so far, very low maintenance, and sturdy.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 20, 2021)

Looking good fellas!


----------



## BluntMoniker (Jan 22, 2021)

Quick update: Day 32 of Flower for the Sherbert and I'm finally getting smells from her... and STRONG. 

Smell profile as of now: She has a fruity smell in general on the very front. Id say berry like, but undistinguished... i couldn't tell you WHICH berry, just berry. 

Behind that is a piney/crisp citrusy smell, but not like a lemon or orange... its more fragrant like lemon grass. this isn't the main fragrance.. id call it the "middle" smell

And then at the VERY back, almost hard to pick up on is something pungent like garlic or fuel.

Super excited to finally catch a good whiff!


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Jan 23, 2021)

Day 36, starting to see some minor nitrogen deficiency. Upping my nutrient schedule for this week and the week after, not trying to go nuclear at this point. (left half is the Sherbet, right half is my Kosher Kush)


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 23, 2021)

SpawnOfVader said:


> Day 36, starting to see some minor nitrogen deficiency. Upping my nutrient schedule for this week and the week after, not trying to go nuclear at this point. (left half is the Sherbet, right half is my Kosher Kush)
> View attachment 4804483
> 
> View attachment 4804489


Doing Justice!


----------



## BluntMoniker (Jan 30, 2021)

The sherbert clone that I took almost a week and a half after the other one is litterally twice the size. 

I swear the vigor and structure of this strain (or at least the pheno i got) is insane


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 30, 2021)

BluntMoniker said:


> View attachment 4811534
> 
> The sherbert clone that I took almost a week and a half after the other one is litterally twice the size.
> 
> I swear the vigor and structure of this strain (or at least the pheno i got) is insane


Is that Sunset Sherbert? What breeder? I liked the clone only version a lot. It's buds grew really fast. It did have a tendency to throw nanners though. But I have like 10% RH, so that probably had something to do with it too. I did make it the full way without them a few times though.


----------



## BluntMoniker (Jan 30, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Is that Sunset Sherbert? What breeder? I liked the clone only version a lot. It's buds grew really fast. It did have a tendency to throw nanners though. But I have like 10% RH, so that probably had something to do with it too. I did make it the full way without them a few times though.


Its from seedstockers.com via the comparative grow through The Vault. It doesn't say who the breeder is (I'm under the impression seed stockers is just a seed bank, not a breeder but may be wrong), but its a Girl Scout Cookie x Pink Panty (Burmese Kush x OG Kush)


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 30, 2021)

BluntMoniker said:


> Its from seedstockers.com via the comparative grow through The Vault. It doesn't say who the breeder is (I'm under the impression seed stockers is just a seed bank, not a breeder but may be wrong), but its a Girl Scout Cookie x Pink Panty (Burmese Kush x OG Kush)


It's Pink Panties, but close enough. The Girl Scout Cookies in it is what makes it more prone to nanners.

Those clones look like the one I had. The flowering plants leaves are looking a little thinner though. How much light are those flowering ones getting?


----------



## BluntMoniker (Jan 30, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> It's Pink Panties, but close enough. The Girl Scout Cookies in it is what makes it more prone to nanners.
> 
> Those clones look like the one I had. The flowering plants leaves are looking a little thinner though. How much light are those flowering ones getting?


60-75k lux depending on the exact spot... edges obviously getting a bit less light. Both together are in a 3x3 under a 240w HLG Diablo


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 30, 2021)

BluntMoniker said:


> 60-75k lux depending on the exact spot... edges obviously getting a bit less light. Both together are in a 3x3 under a 240w HLG Diablo


Oh wow. That pretty damn high. I was thinking they might be getting too much light by looking at those leaves and this confirms it for me.

I would raise that thing up a bit. That's sweet you have the Diablo. I haven't heard of a 240w one though. Is it just a single board? And how high is it from the canopy now?


----------



## BluntMoniker (Jan 30, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Oh wow. That pretty damn high. I was thinking they might be getting too much light by looking at those leaves and this confirms it for me.
> 
> I would raise that thing up a bit. That's sweet you have the Diablo. I haven't heard of a 240w one though. Is it just a single board? And how high is it from the canopy now?


Maybe 260w or 280w..somewhere in there 2 boards on 1 heat sink.

And morning sun is like 100k lux so im not too concerned w/ intensity. I got it sitting 22in above the tallest nug rn... so somewhere between 22-24in depending on any given spot.

She was lookin weak in that week 4 pic. When my light goes on tomorrow ill grab week 6 pics. A small topdress, gallon of castings and a tea got her back on track rocking n rolling


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 30, 2021)

BluntMoniker said:


> Maybe 260w or 280w..somewhere in there 2 boards on 1 heat sink.
> 
> And morning sun is like 100k lux so im not too concerned w/ intensity. I got it sitting 22in above the tallest nug rn... so somewhere between 22-24in depending on any given spot.
> 
> She was lookin weak in that week 4 pic. When my light goes on tomorrow ill grab week 6 pics. A small topdress, gallon of castings and a tea got her back on track rocking n rolling


Do you mean the 260w Rspec? The only diablo close I can think of is the 350. Do you know that actual draw? Like with a Kill-a-Watt meter?

HLG 350R LED Horticulture Grow Light (horticulturelightinggroup.com)


----------



## BluntMoniker (Jan 30, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Do you mean the 260w Rspec? The only diablo close I can think of is the 350. Do you know that actual draw? Like with a Kill-a-Watt meter?
> 
> HLG 350R LED Horticulture Grow Light (horticulturelightinggroup.com)











Horticulture Lighting Group (HLG) 260W QB648 Diablo Quantum Board LED Grow Light DIY Kit (Full-Cycle)


Order Horticulture Lighting Group (HLG) 260W QB648 Diablo Quantum Board LED Grow Light DIY Kit (Full-Cycle) with us today. No Tax + FREE Shipping to Lower 48. 0% FINANCING w/ Lowest Prices Online Guaranteed! World-class customer service. Buy Now to secure your purchase while stocks last!




bloomingflora.com





Nahhh its a 260w Diablo. Got it directly from HLG but thats the only place I can find it now. Bought it like the day or 2 after the Diablo boards were released


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 30, 2021)

BluntMoniker said:


> Horticulture Lighting Group (HLG) 260W QB648 Diablo Quantum Board LED Grow Light DIY Kit (Full-Cycle)
> 
> 
> Order Horticulture Lighting Group (HLG) 260W QB648 Diablo Quantum Board LED Grow Light DIY Kit (Full-Cycle) with us today. No Tax + FREE Shipping to Lower 48. 0% FINANCING w/ Lowest Prices Online Guaranteed! World-class customer service. Buy Now to secure your purchase while stocks last!
> ...


Sweet. Lucky you. Is it up full blast? That's a sweet light. I don't have any Diablo's.


----------



## BluntMoniker (Jan 31, 2021)

Week 6 (day 44) of flower for the Sherbert:



Got some green coming back to her! Gonna give her another shot of tea next time I water though just to be sure the soil bacteria/fungi are really active. Wont have that issue next round cus ill be planting in this 65gal behemoth instead of a 5gal (you can see a field pea coming up from the cover crop i sowed the other day):



Still some yellow areas here and there on her though.. but I'm not too concerned with it. Shes got more than enough nutrition between whats in the soil and what is stored in her leaves to get her to week 10 comfortably i believe


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 31, 2021)

Heres a late entry popping two and saving the rest for outdoors hehehe  thanks @Gary Seeds and fellas from the vault for allowing me to participate!


----------



## mmjmon (Feb 1, 2021)

Buds are filling in on the sherbet. Here's a before and after... I took off the branch fans to open it up as I get powdery mildew and bud rot fairly easy here. Clone is doing well.


----------



## BluntMoniker (Feb 1, 2021)

mmjmon said:


> Buds are filling in on the sherbet. Here's a before and after... I took off the branch fans to open it up as I get powdery mildew and bud rot fairly easy here. Clone is doing well.
> 
> View attachment 4813236
> 
> View attachment 4813234


Looking good! How many gallons of soil do those walmart bags hold? Smart idea, I like that


----------



## mmjmon (Feb 1, 2021)

BluntMoniker said:


> Looking good! How many gallons of soil do those walmart bags hold? Smart idea, I like that


Heh... I never measured... 3-4 gallons maybe. They last a grow before they break down, but they are .50 here. I like them for how I grow.


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 2, 2021)

OK! I finally got the time to start some seeds today. Sorry it took soooooo long. I still haven't finished trimming the Passion Fruit plant from the last comparative grow. Not to mention three more of the five plants from last season. And I have just had a bunch of stuff to do.. But I digress, I put two Sherbet and two of the Quick Flowering THC (won in a drawing from the wonderful folks at The Vault) seeds into their respective paper towels today. 

Sooooo here we go again friends!


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 2, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> My third sherbet is sprouting. Kitties murdered the other two.


DAMN YOU KITTIES!!!


----------



## steff44 (Feb 4, 2021)

2 just popped the surface.A big stretch over the last week or so.


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 4, 2021)

Well, all four seeds have cracked and put out a tap! Hip, hip, hooray! So, they all went in there containers today! 

I can hardly wait to see them break the top of the soil. This is always soooooo much fun!
Good luck friends!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 6, 2021)

HAs anyone harvested yet?


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Feb 7, 2021)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> HAs anyone harvested yet?


Not quite, I'm figuring about 1.5-2 weeks out. Day 52 of flower


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 7, 2021)

Well here they are. The two in the foreground are the Sherbet the two in the back are the QFT. The sherbet are both still wearing a bit of a helmet but I'll take care of that tomorrow.


----------



## It's not oregano (Feb 8, 2021)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> HAs anyone harvested yet?


Nowhere near yet! Blackberry Gum Auto at *16 WEEKS *and still the buds are only just bulking up. You guys with photoperiods will be harvesting before I do.


----------



## JonathanT (Feb 9, 2021)

5 nodes and 2 inches tall. Been freezing here and it's slowing everything down.


----------



## mmjmon (Feb 9, 2021)

My sherbet buds are looking a little light and airy. Still early though. My clone is ready to go outside. I have another clone starting. 
Everyone's plants look great...


----------



## Nizza (Feb 9, 2021)

looking good fellas! update incoming~ My sunset sherb is budding well! everyone elses here is looking so dank. I am loving the fruity smells off the stem rub


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 9, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> View attachment 4821590


Is that the shiva skunk?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 9, 2021)

HydroKid239 said:


> Is that the shiva skunk?


Yes sir, one of them


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Feb 12, 2021)

Today is 8 weeks since the flip. (day 58 .... trichs are still looking fairly clear to my eyes.


----------



## JonathanT (Feb 15, 2021)

Northern lights coming down. Now I can let the Sherbet take center stage.


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 15, 2021)

Coming along just fine. 
Sherbets in the foreground.


----------



## RadicalRoss (Feb 16, 2021)

Sherbet 2.5 weeks from flip



She's in with a couple clones from my first grow, surprised how much quicker she's formed buds. Here's a cloned Gelato Cake from elev8, flipped the same day.


----------



## Nizza (Feb 16, 2021)

Sherbet coming along nice and healthy. I did a terrible job training it but it looks like it should be OK to flower out without any more training it will just have some smaller buds which I do not mind. Looking good in here!


----------



## mmjmon (Feb 16, 2021)

This week, I put my clone outside along with the original sherbet. Another clone is now in veg.
There's also a shot of a bud. 
Everyone's photos look great. 
Take care.


----------



## 420burn420 (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm thinking of giving the strawberry pie another week or 2. I posted close ups. What do you guys think ? Also posted the bg witch is the tall one.


----------



## TurboTokes (Feb 20, 2021)

WOnderful upclose flowerring pics my dudes. 

My girls are just finishing up, took longer than expected but they grew fantastic without being picky so I cant complain

+++ To the Vault


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Feb 21, 2021)

9 full weeks. Not quite as healthy as I'd like at this point but they should be finishing up soon.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 22, 2021)

nothing to exciting on my end only a sprout will post more when things start picking up


----------



## BluntMoniker (Feb 23, 2021)

I cut the Sherbert at exactly 60 days (the strains recommended harvest time). Normally I like to let my plants go to week 10, and the clone i took off of her will... but for the comparative I thought hitting the breeder recommended harvest window would be the better choice, just so I can give my honest review of that, as well as the strain itself.

Anyway, here's a few pics. She wasn't looking the greatest towards the end, but she grew some nice, chunky, healthy buds, and smells amazing so im happy!





(Sherbert is the one w/yellow leaves. The other is my DoSiDo33 I had cut a few days prior)



Will add in a smoke report with my final weight when she's all dried up. Im guesstimating roughly 2-3oz, which id be happy with! But ill let you guys know in a few weeks


----------



## mmjmon (Feb 23, 2021)

WARNING... Some of the images below may make you cry. Well ok, just me...









Chopped it down today.


----------



## JonathanT (Feb 25, 2021)

Get a new pic in a little. She's a whopping 6 inches tall and 8 nodes. Super compact.


----------



## JonathanT (Feb 25, 2021)

She's a little hungry, not as bad as this camera flash makes it look. Super compact.


----------



## It's not oregano (Feb 25, 2021)

Blackberry gum auto at 19 weeks!! 

Still throwing out white pistils, but trichs look cloudy and she looks to be near the end overall. Buds feel nice and firm. I will probably give her another week then chop - more than 20 weeks is taking the piss a bit for an auto.

The purple the plant is supposed to have came out more in the last few weeks.


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Feb 26, 2021)

Harvest day! Getting my kosher kush out of the way first so I can knock out the Sherbet in a few. Love the bonsai effect on this first nug!


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 26, 2021)

SpawnOfVader said:


> Harvest day! Getting my kosher kush out of the way first so I can knock out the Sherbet in a few. Love the bonsai effect on this first nug!
> 
> View attachment 4837708View attachment 4837712


I have some Kosher Kush I've been thinking about starting too. Is that bud around the average or is it one of the biggest? It looks pretty tasty! Nicely done friend!


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Feb 26, 2021)

JimmiP said:


> I have some Kosher Kush I've been thinking about starting too. Is that bud around the average or is it one of the biggest? It looks pretty tasty! Nicely done friend!


That's about an average cola. Maybe ~12 that size per plant.

Probably going to have close to two 1 gallon bags of smaller buds/trim per plant (I'm being super lazy and only trimming the best), a buddy is gonna run the rest into live rosin for me.


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 26, 2021)

Here are seedlings today, Sherbet in the foreground QFT in the back.


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 26, 2021)

SpawnOfVader said:


> That's about an average cola. Maybe ~12 that size per plant.
> 
> Probably going to have close to two 1 gallon bags of smaller buds/trim per plant (I'm being super lazy and only trimming the best), a buddy is gonna run the rest into live rosin for me.


Sweet


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Feb 26, 2021)

Almost done with the first Sherbet! Got sidetracked with RL


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Feb 28, 2021)

Sherbet definitely was a strong producer....will report on weight and potency once they're dried and cured a bit. Nice fruity/mango smell. Also working on some Sherbet live rosin.


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 28, 2021)

SpawnOfVader said:


> Sherbet definitely was a strong producer....will report on weight and potency once they're dried and cured a bit. Nice fruity/mango smell. Also working on some Sherbet live rosin.
> 
> View attachment 4839638View attachment 4839640


Nicely done friend!


----------



## JonathanT (Mar 3, 2021)

Sherbet is really compact. I think she'll love the sun once she goes in the greenhouse.


----------



## Doomboy15 (Mar 3, 2021)

RadicalRoss said:


> Sherbet 2.5 weeks from flip
> 
> View attachment 4827944
> 
> ...


Thats some healthy leaves right there!


----------



## Nizza (Mar 7, 2021)

My sherbert smells great
Like rotten mangos or something! Very frosty too I can't wait to take her down. Day #? Of flower. Looking good in here everyone!


----------



## Nizza (Mar 14, 2021)

took some scope pictures today, what do yall think? The buds look like they could be ready in appearance and it looks like all the trichs are milky. Im not sure what day this plant is on of flowering though. I tried adjusting the light on each shot a bit to give a good idea of whats actually milky


----------



## JimmiP (Mar 14, 2021)

Nizza said:


> took some scope pictures today, what do yall think? The buds look like they could be ready in appearance and it looks like all the trichs are milky. Im not sure what day this plant is on of flowering though. I tried adjusting the light on each shot a bit to give a good idea of whats actually milky


I'd still give them a week or two, at least. A week ago they still had white pistols and those trichomes look like they still have some swelling to do.... I keep hearing Tom Petty in my mind....Ohhhhohh, the waiting, is the haaaardeeest paaarrrt..... lol, looking close though.


----------



## 420burn420 (Mar 16, 2021)

It's not oregano said:


> Blackberry gum auto at 19 weeks!!
> 
> Still throwing out white pistils, but trichs look cloudy and she looks to be near the end overall. Buds feel nice and firm. I will probably give her another week then chop - more than 20 weeks is taking the piss a bit for an auto.
> 
> ...


mines are on like week 13, was going to chop her this weekend but she still has a lot of white hairs so i'm not sure.


----------



## JonathanT (Mar 20, 2021)

1st day in the greenhouse. She's been up potted to 3 gallon. I'll get her a little bigger before she goes in the ground.


----------



## JimmiP (Mar 24, 2021)

Moved out of the seedling pots today and buried up to their collars. It should have been done a while ago but I have been busy with other things.
They were moved to 1.7 gallon plastic pots and will go from there into 10 gallon fabric pots until they go in the raised bed pots in the hoop house known as "Parts Unknown!". I believe I will be using supplemental lighting, at night, out there to keep temps up and to stop them from flowering.


----------



## JonathanT (Mar 29, 2021)

I think there's one more hard freeze left until she goes in the ground.


----------



## JonathanT (Apr 1, 2021)

Brought her inside because of the freeze. Look at the stretch from being behind glass. Lol.


----------



## JonathanT (Apr 5, 2021)

Just gotta prep her hole in the ground.

I may pop the blueberry auto in the ground too. Fabric pot has buttons for easy transplant.


----------



## tkmk (Apr 5, 2021)

Baby sherbert reaching for the light.
Growing in 70% coco 30% perelite and using mills full nute line up


----------



## JonathanT (Apr 5, 2021)

Here we go.


----------



## JonathanT (Apr 8, 2021)

The ladies had their first rain. Transplanted auto is loving life.


----------



## JonathanT (Apr 9, 2021)

Guess I put her out a tad early. She'll reveg soon enough. Gonna take some clones because she's so lovely.


----------



## tkmk (Apr 9, 2021)

Sherbert day 5 from sprout


----------



## RadicalRoss (Apr 12, 2021)

Sad day. 

Unfortunately, these sherbet plants are far more susceptible to something or another than what I ran before. One of my Sherbet's is totally brown. I tore it down yesterday and threw it in the freezer for eventual processing into hash, for whatever I can get from it. 



You can see a bit of the other Sherbet I have in the top right of this photo. It's also having a rough time, but I think it's got enough green left to at least finish out.



As to what happened, I'm not entirely sure. I'm growing in sohum soil and top dressing with terp tea. I started adding epsom salt to my water and it's seemed to stop some of the worst damage. The other two strains I'm running are doing quite a bit better, the Sherbet just does not get along well with something in my setup.


----------



## mmjmon (Apr 12, 2021)

Sorry to see that...



RadicalRoss said:


> Sad day.
> 
> Unfortunately, these sherbet plants are far more susceptible to something or another than what I ran before. One of my Sherbet's is totally brown. I tore it down yesterday and threw it in the freezer for eventual processing into hash, for whatever I can get from it.
> 
> ...


----------



## tkmk (Apr 13, 2021)

Sherbert day 12:



And the rest of my tent is at day 22


----------



## RadicalRoss (Apr 13, 2021)

mmjmon said:


> Sorry to see that...


Not half as sorry as me . Oh well, considering how my last experiments with growing plants have gone I'm actually rather pleased that I've been getting any results at all. Still got a lot to learn clearly.


----------



## JonathanT (Apr 13, 2021)

Have you any idea what happened to her?


----------



## RadicalRoss (Apr 13, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> Have you any idea what happened to her?


Shot in the dark: not enough magnesium? I'm hoping the epsom salt helps for my next grow, this tent is finishing out in a couple weeks (always seems to be 2 weeks away) and hopefully the next will be better. 

My water is really basic, it comes from the tap at like 8.5, but i always pH down to 6-7 (generally on the lower end)


----------



## JimmiP (Apr 17, 2021)

Here's the Sherbet plants today. They will be moving to their ten gallon fabric pots soon..
Then on out to the hoop house known as, "Parts Unknown!" Under the sun with 600hps /mh for gas lanterning. 
Sorry I haven't updated lately. Been busy with remodeling the kitchen still.


----------



## JimmiP (Apr 20, 2021)

*HAPPY 420!!! HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GREAT DAY! *


----------



## JonathanT (Apr 22, 2021)

Well, Sherbet and the auto are pretty frost tolerant. Was 28 degrees last night and I left the girls uncovered.


----------



## JonathanT (Apr 25, 2021)

I love the smells and structure the sherbet has! She was started on Fox farms bottled nutes but I stopped feeding the stuff a month or so ago. I'm going back to good old coffee grounds and egg shells n chicken poo.


----------



## tkmk (Apr 25, 2021)

Day 23 for my sherbert


----------



## JonathanT (Apr 28, 2021)

Patiently waiting for reveg to start. She's just starting to get that full on flower look. Very hungry girl.


----------



## JonathanT (May 1, 2021)

Zero veg signs. Should start pretty soon. Got quite a few test nugs to harvest when I see it start. She's quite hungry. Gonna compost tea and top dress coffee again soon.


----------



## RadicalRoss (May 1, 2021)

Okay! That tent was a nightmare, this one is gonna be better. And I've got some sherbet in it! 

The left side of the tent, in the front and back corners, are sherbets.


----------



## JonathanT (May 2, 2021)

I've seen a few lacewings and signs of leaf miners. Hard freezes, frost, bugs. She takes it all like a champ. Compost tea is brewing and she's had her coffee top dress. I'm going to clone the hell out of her after reveg.


----------



## JonathanT (May 3, 2021)

Beginning to think she's not gonna reveg. 
Maybe I'm just being impatient.


----------



## JonathanT (May 13, 2021)




----------



## tkmk (May 13, 2021)

My sherbert at day 13 from flip.
She is the one in the front right of the second pic.


----------



## JonathanT (May 21, 2021)

Had a small patch of Bud rot from all this freaking rain. Still waiting to see reveg...


----------



## JimmiP (Jun 22, 2021)

OK, OK, OK!!! I have been busy with a hundred different projects and helping friends everywhere with theirs too. So I haven't posted an update for a while.... Sorry! lol

But I digress, the two Sherbet plants are in the hoop house known as, "Parts Unknown!" Just set into their respective 160ish gallon planters early this morning. They were getting pissed at me in the ten gallon fabric pots, but I was busy. They are doing just fine though. And without further ado, here they are.

I also just offered to be part of a comparative grow using these two as guinea pigs for @aridynomyco from Dynomyco, so maybe we will see how that stuff does too.
Sorry for the delay but now the show is underway! 
Good luck friends!


----------



## JimmiP (Jun 22, 2021)

Also, I know it's still a mess in there. Lol. Bags of potting soil for the flower pots, perlite, a set of bubble bags and other crap that still needs to be moved out today. That and i have to start on the roof of the house too... uhhhggggg! Hope everyone is doing great! I love all you cats!


----------



## Team Vault (Jun 23, 2021)

JimmiP said:


> OK, OK, OK!!! I have been busy with a hundred different projects and helping friends everywhere with theirs too. So I haven't posted an update for a while.... Sorry! lol
> 
> But I digress, the two Sherbet plants are in the hoop house known as, "Parts Unknown!" Just set into their respective 160ish gallon planters early this morning. They were getting pissed at me in the ten gallon fabric pots, but I was busy. They are doing just fine though. And without further ado, here they are.
> View attachment 4928667View attachment 4928668
> ...


Cool greenhouse and really good-looking plants


----------



## JimmiP (Jul 14, 2021)

Everything is going good in the hoop house known as, "Parts Unknown!". The first Sherbet plant has been supercropped so many times it's just getting ridiculous. Each time I crack the main she stands it back up by morning. So it's time to tie her down. 
You may notice the cuttings in the foreground. I had to remove those when she was set in the planter. So I just shoved a few in the soil and they rooted. So I will scoop them out and save the clones. 
The second is cooperating a little more when it comes to the supercropping. She still tries to stand back up too. But it is slower to right itself and the lower branches are beefing up. The trellising isn't in yet, but will be soon. After it's in, I will have a little better control over the growth. 
Please excuse the straw bale in the photo. We have more vegetables going in and just left the bale in for those.
And here's a shot of the Quick Flowering THC that I won last year from the great folks from The Vault!  
I have to say this plant is way more impressive than I thought it would be. Thanks for the seeds! 
And speaking of free seeds from The Vault, last year I started a second Passion Fruit plant for the previous comparative grow. At harvest time though, I had more pot than I could get trimed so I never bothered flowering her. I insisted decided to torture it and see how bad a plant could be treated and then brought back. It got to over six feet tall in a 1.7 gallon plastic pot and has had spider mites, been allowed to get way too dry,and was down to just a few barely green leaves. Here she is now
She got planted deep and I even braided some of her main branches just for fun.
Since I showed the other four and I'm allowed five here's one of our own creations, The Big Green Bastard.


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Jul 16, 2021)

So for everyone that's already harvested- how are you feeling about it?

Mine's still sitting at 61 RH and 5 months into the cure it's SMOOTH... some fruitiness but not as much as I would have guessed based on the crazy overpowering mango smell it had when it was growing. Down to my last ~1/3 lb or so.

Nice and sticky.... definitely a solid body high without being a straight up couch lock.


----------



## JimmiP (Jul 31, 2021)

My two Sherbet ants are doing well.


----------



## JimmiP (Aug 2, 2021)

Getting bigger and starting to flower pretty strongly. I wish they could've held out a little longer and grew some more. There hasn't even been any noticeable stretch, just a rapid fattening of everything. But they still have some more time to go and definitely are going to have some nice buds.. We'll see what happens in the end.


----------



## JimmiP (Aug 3, 2021)

Well , I take back that remark about them not having a noticeable stretch.
I was finally getting around to trellising the sides and spreading them out more yesterday when I took the last picture. This morning when I opened the door there was a very noticeable difference in one of them And a slight difference in the other. So.the stretching seems to have begun.
I will get some new pics tomorrow or the next day. Woo-hoo! It's getting packed inside of there.


----------



## JimmiP (Aug 7, 2021)

Here's the Sherbet plants this morning. The first is stretching some but seems bound and determined to just make giant full branch buds so far. The second has really started kicking into high gear and has new branches coming up to the level I want them at.


----------



## JimmiP (Aug 18, 2021)

Here are the Sherbet plants today.


----------



## JimmiP (Aug 21, 2021)

The two Sherbet plants this morning in the hoop house known as, "Parts Unknown!".


----------



## JimmiP (Aug 23, 2021)

Not the biggest bud...... But still a nice one.


----------



## JimmiP (Aug 27, 2021)

The Sherbet plants, in the front of the hoop house known as, "Parts Unknown!", on Thursday...


----------



## JimmiP (Sep 4, 2021)

Errrggggg! I hate admitting this but bud rot has entered the equation... i've had to remove several nice buds including the top of the first one in the door. And what really sucks is that I have been treating these plants their entire lives. I have upped my game and added a biological called Cease to my IPM and am hoping for the best. 
Looking back through the thread I see I'm not the only one. And I send my condolences out to anyone else that had issues. At least I caught it early enough to do some good. 
I just removed the effected areas and put them all into a strong bath of potassium bicarbonate to get rid of any remaining spores. It should make for an interesting smelling fire in the backyard tonight...


----------



## JimmiP (Sep 5, 2021)

Well today is not going well for the two Sherbet plants. I walked in and it was worse. It was in every branch. So to protect the other plants that just started flowering, the Sherbet had to go. 
I sprayed them with alcohol, cut them and washed them in a strong potassium bicarbonate bath. Then h2o2. Then water and hung them up to dry in the breeze. 
Anything salvageable will either be dried or frozen for hash. The rest is campfire bound. 

I have a few clones left and may fire one off indoors soon... Now to go spray cease fungicide on the other 3 again. 
It's been fun. 
Good luck friends!


----------



## JimmiP (Sep 5, 2021)

RIP Sherbet plants 1 & 2...


----------



## JimmiP (Sep 11, 2021)

But wait!!! Remember the small branches I pruned when dropping the first plant in the planter? Well I never did get them transferred out of there. And they are still doing alright, lol! They took quite a beating from all the alcohol I used to kill spores before cutting the large plant but survived and have no botrytis... 
Lol, who woulda thunk it?


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Sep 11, 2021)

Budrot:


----------



## TurboTokes (Jan 2, 2022)

I had great success with my Sherberts outdoors, I believe I still have one seed left in the fridge


----------



## JimmiP (Jan 2, 2022)

TurboTokes said:


> I had great success with my Sherberts outdoors, I believe I still have one seed left in the fridge


That's sweet! I should also note that my harvest from the two outdoor Sherbet plants was better than I thought it would be. After getting rid of any infected bud there was still a considerable amount of great stuff left. So it was still a good run for them. They came down a few weeks before I would have liked but the smoke is still great!
I have three seeds left that I will grow indoors, in a vertical trellis, eventually.
Thanks again to everyone who participated in this comparative grow. These things are a lot of fun. Also thanks to the good people at The Vault Cannabis Seed Store for putting these things on! You people are awesome!


----------

